# Resource: List of Resource Websites and Credibility



## Jeremy8419 (Mar 2, 2015)

*The following is a list of resources on Socionics as well as their credibility towards mainstream Socionics*

*Recommended*
Almost all good information.

Socionics - Main page : Website for the International Institute of Socionics. Lead by Bukalov. Currently the primary school for mainstream Socionics. Contains general Socionics information and several English publications.

ResearchGate - Share and discover research : Website for researchers. Contains numerous socionics publications from leading socionists.

Школа гуманитарной соционики : Website for Humanitarian Socionics. Full functionality in translator. Lead by Gulenko. Gulenko previously was prominent in mainstream Socionics, but has rifted from it in the past decade, referring to mainstream Socionics as "classical socionics." Dates of publications and confliction with mainstream socionics should be noted.

School of System Socionics : Website for System Socionics School. Lead by Yermak and Eligit. Takes practical approach to research. Conflicts with various other schools on polarity of elements. There is no universal approach to polarity of elements between socionists.

*Questionable*
Some good information. Some bad information.

Socionics - the16types.info forums : Has many articles from reputable socionists. Only on this section due to forums and presence of non-socionist information on socionics.

E s o c i o n i k a .com : English website hosted from Russia. Contains minor errors. Not a great deal of breadth to some important parts of socionics.

Wikisocion - Socionics Wiki - ????????? ???? : Has many articles from reputable sources. Created primarily from Rick DeLong's website information; however, information written by Rick DeLong often conflicts with mainstream socionics, or purports personal conjectures not supported by mainstream Socionics. Contains many articles by western enthusiasts that contain personal conjecture, and these articles should be avoided.

*Not Recommended*
Mostly bad information and/or personal conjecture from non-socionists.

₪₪₪ Socionics - The New Psychology ₪₪₪ : Based in London. Large supporter of V.I. in ways that conflict with mainstream Socionics. Large amounts of information that conflicts with mainstream socionics. Western popularization of minor parts of socionics and old conjectures not adopted by mainstream Socionics. Generally in conflict with all major schools of socionics. 

Sociotype.com: Socionics Applied : Based in Washington (the state), U.S.A. Large amounts of incorrect information. Large amounts of personal conjectures. Large amounts of information in contradiction of mainstream Socionics. Western popularization of information in conflict with mainstream socionics.

World Socionics Group (?) : Facebook group and subsequent websites and other groups by socionics enthusiasts. Large amounts of incorrect information, personal conjectures, information in direct contradiction with mainstream socionics. Majority of members appear to base Socionics knowledge on poor and/or western sources that are in conflict with mainstream socionics. Majority of members appear to simply J/P switch from MBTI as sole form of typing. Majority of information present is personal conjecture by people with views that are in conflict with mainstream socionics.


----------



## Jeremy8419 (Mar 2, 2015)

I can only edit for 24 hours. If you have one you want me to review and add before then, let me know.


----------

